# The Difference Between A Hardtail Mountain E-bike And A Softtail Mountain E-bike



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

As an e-bike newbie, I learned the difference between a hardtail mountain e-bike and a softtail mountain e-bike: different builds, different weights, different road conditions, different costs, different care and maintenance.

Hardtail mountain e-bike: The design is simple, there is no complicated structure such as rear shock absorber and connecting rod, and the frame is integrated. Much cheaper in terms of materials and design, and much less maintenance and upkeep. It is suitable for riding on relatively flat roads and mountain roads that are not particularly complicated.

Softtail mountain e-bike: Has front and rear shock structures, and has pivot points on the frame. Because it is installed with passive damping similar to the rear shock absorber, it is relatively heavy. The design is more complicated, maintenance and maintenance are a little more troublesome, and the price of materials and design is relatively expensive. It is suitable for running on mountain roads with complex terrain, bumpy roads and off-road venues.

Are these correct? Who can tell me?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

in the parlance of our times:

rigid: no suspension whatsoever. a good rigid bike will be designed to allow some flex to make a smoother ride, but it's never any substitute for actual suspension. still fun and fast in the right context, though.

hardtail: no rear shock, but usually has a suspension fork of some kind.

full-suspension: has a rear shock and moving parts that are part of the frame that allow the frame and rear wheel to move independently to to varying degrees. helps with traction and vibrations, as well as taking hard hits.

soft tail is actually something a bit different. instead of linkages, it has a frame with a shock built in, but the shock is only a small amount of travel and moves as much as the rigid tubes of the frame allow it to flex. I could be wrong about this, and some pedantic person will split hairs over it, but that's my understanding of "soft tail" vs full-suspension.

there are not very many examples of true soft-tail bikes on the market. Moots' YBB design is one of them.

full disclosure: I've never owned a FS bike and don't have any desire to. it's just not for me as a personal preference.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

While it depends on the suspension design, your pivots and shock are pretty far down the list of maintenance items on an E-Bike. IMHO, if you are riding any kind of bumpy terrain, the ride quality is unparalleled with squish (this coming from a guy who enjoys riding a hardtail).

I would start with what rides the 'best' for your type of riding, then look at budget and maintenance.


----------



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

mack_turtle said:


> in the parlance of our times:
> 
> rigid: no suspension whatsoever. a good rigid bike will be designed to allow some flex to make a smoother ride, but it's never any substitute for actual suspension. still fun and fast in the right context, though.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing, it has taught me a lot. There is also a small question. With so many styles, which one is the first choice for beginners?


----------



## AOSTIRMOTOR01 (12 mo ago)

NS-NV said:


> While it depends on the suspension design, your pivots and shock are pretty far down the list of maintenance items on an E-Bike. IMHO, if you are riding any kind of bumpy terrain, the ride quality is unparalleled with squish (this coming from a guy who enjoys riding a hardtail).
> 
> I would start with what rides the 'best' for your type of riding, then look at budget and maintenance.


Thank you for sharing, if I use it for commuting to work and leisure on weekends, do you prefer a hardtail mountain e-bike or a soft-tail e-bike?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

AOSTIRMOTOR01 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing, it has taught me a lot. There is also a small question. With so many styles, which one is the first choice for beginners?


That depends on too many factors to answer. It's highly subjective.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

AOSTIRMOTOR01 said:


> Thank you for sharing, if I use it for commuting to work and leisure on weekends, do you prefer a hardtail mountain e-bike or a soft-tail e-bike?


Personally, I have a older fully rigid steel MTB for that, but that doesn’t mean I think it’s the best tool for the job. To me, it’s like driving a classic car.

I recommend you visit every bike shop around, and spin as many bikes as you can around their parking lot. It’s not the best way to test, but the closest you can get these days. You’ll learn a lot.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

AOSTIRMOTOR01 said:


> With so many styles, which one is the first choice for beginners?


With a hardtail you will have to stand, on flats in corners anywhere with bumps ,so you need to feel comfortable with that. This is magnified by the ebikes weight. There is not as much margin for error and line selection is paramount.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

AOSTIRMOTOR01 said:


> Thank you for sharing, if I use it for commuting to work and leisure on weekends, do you prefer a hardtail mountain e-bike or a soft-tail e-bike?


What is leisure on weekends?

Riding on trails with roots and rocks vs riding some backcountry and gravel roads?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

AOSTIRMOTOR01 seems to be another manifestation of the Trifox bot.


----------

